# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  HSL ilmoitti huoltotöistä ydinsodan vuoksi

## bussitietäjä

Helsingin seudun liikenne tiedotti espoolaislinjojen olevan huoltotyössä ydinsodan vuoksi.

Helsingin seudun liikenne (HSL) tiedotti keskiviikkoaamupäivällä huoltotyöstä, joka suoritetaan ydinsodan takia.

Sähköposti tavoitti kaikki, jotka olivat tilanneet ilmoitukset linjojen 202 ja 203 mahdollisista poikkeusaikatauluista.

 Linjat 202 ja 203, Huoltotyö ydinsodan takia, 10:05 - 12:00, sähköpostiviestissä lukee.

HSL:n tiedottaja Sari Kotikangas kertoo kyseessä olevan ikävä moka.

 Valitettavasti on käynyt niin, että eilen tehty, äärimmäisen mauton testiviesti on lähtenyt järjestelmästä, Kotikangas kertoo.

Hän ei osaa sanoa, kuinka suuren asiakasjoukon vahinkoviesti tavoitti. Tuhansista henkilöistä ei kuitenkaan puhuta.

Viesti tavoitti Iltalehden lukijan. Hän kertoo viestin aluksi yllättäneen, mutta suhtautui asiaan huumorilla.

Valitettavasta vahingosta on vastuussa perustason työntekijä, jonka kanssa tullaan keskustelemaan, millaisia ovat asialliset testiviestit. Kotikangas lisää, että asia on vielä niin tuore, että vielä ei tiedetä, miten vahinko pääsi käymään.

 Ei kauhean hyvää huumoria. Voisi fiksummillakin viesteillä testata.

Lähde: Iltalehti

Sellaista.. "Valitettavasta vahingosta" tuskin ihan vahingosta tai autocorrectista tulee sana ydinsota.  :Very Happy:

----------


## LimoSWN

Olin tuon sähköpostin saaja. Pitää olla kirjautunut reittioppaaseen ja painaa tähteä linjan kohdalla.

----------


## picasso

Vahinko mikä vahinko. Ihan sama onko presidentin linna vai HSL vaiko poliisilaitos, niin niissä on työssä ihan tavallisia ihmisiä. Ne tavalliset ihmiset puhuu kuin tavalliset ihmiset kuten esimerkiksi sinä. Persereikä, pillu ja ydinsota on tavallisia sanoja.
Näitä ilmaisua ei odoteta mistään virallista paikoista, koska ne ovat niin vitun virallisia paikkoja. No, tavallinen kansalainen voi pahoittaaa mielensä, jos jostain viralliseta paikasta tulee epävirallista sanomaa. Tuleehan siitä paha mieli jos sana ydinsota mainitaan, koska voihan sen olla myös tottakin. Ydinsota voi syttyä ihan oikeestinkin.
Voimia vain kaikille ihmisille jotka tietävät totuuden ja niille joille viranomainen on ainoa omainen.

----------

